# الأعطال الشائعة في الالات



## عادل الزوقري (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني في منتدى الهندسة الصناعية نود منكم مساعدتنا في موضع الأعطال الشائعة في الالات الميكانيكية وكيفية صيانتها ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Bajji (9 أبريل 2009)

Merci de faire un suivi par heure ou par 8 heures de travail pour collecter les temps d'arrêt relatif a chaque cause d'arrêt et apres veuillez les classer selon leur durée en se basant sur le diagramme pareto
( je vous promis de vous envoi un type de fichier de suivi des temps d'arrêt des equipement)


----------



## Ind. Engineer (9 أبريل 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته​يابش مهندس عادل الزوقري بالنسبة للأعطال الشائعة التي تصيب بها الالات الميكانيكية فستجدها في كتاب يدعى *
AN INTRODUCTION TO
PREDICTIVE MAINTENANCE​Second Edition​*في شبتر رقم 14..​*FAILURE-MODE ANALYSIS​*
 وهو كتاب جدا رائع..​​ولم استطع ارفاقه لك مع الاسف لان حجمه اكبر من المسوح به فإذا لديك طريقة لكي ارفقه فلك الشكر..

تحياتي..


​


----------



## Bajji (12 أبريل 2009)

*منحنى باريتو*

:31:عندما نُحاول حل مشكلة لها الكثير من الأسباب فإننا نُواجه مشكلة تحديد الأسباب أو الحلول الأكثر أهمية. فعلى سبيل المثال عندما نواجه مشكلة العيوب المتكررة في المنتج فإننا نجد أن هناك الكثير من الأسباب ويُمكننا التغلب على كل سبب بمجموعة من الحلول. ولكن أين نبدأ؟ أمامنا حلول كثيرة وبالطبع كلها تحتاج مجهود وموارد مادية فهل نختار بعض الحلول بطريقة عشوائية أم يجب أن نطبق كل الحلول في آنٍ واحد؟ هذا هو السؤال الذي يُجيب عنه منحنى باريتو Pareto Chart

ما هو منحنى باريتو؟

هو منحنى بياني يُرَتِّب الأسباب من حيث حَجم تأثيرها في المشكلة محل الدراسة. ففي المثال السابق قد يكون هناك أسباباً عديدة مثل سوء حالة الماكينات أو ضعف المهارات الفنية للعاملين أو عيوب في المادة الخام أو أخطاء في تداول المنتج أو أخطاء في تغليف المنتج أو عيوب في التصميم. لِرسم منحنى باريتو علينا تحديد نسبة العيوب من كل سبب من هذه الأسباب كأن نأخذ فترة زمنية مناسبة ونحدد عدد العيوب من كل سبب. ثم نقوم بتحديد نسبة العيوب الناشئة عن كل سبب إلى العدد الكلي للعيوب بمعنى ان نحدد النسبة المئوية للعيوب الناشئة عن كل سبب. بعد ذلك نقوم بترتيب الأسباب من حيث النسب المئوية للعيوب بدءً بالأكبر فالأقل وهكذا. وأخيرا نرسم منحنى كالموضح أدناه



http://samehar.files.wordpress.com/2.../pareto-11.jpg


http://samehar.files.wordpress.com/2.../pareto-22.jpg



بِنَظرة سريعة للمنحنى نَتَّفِق جميعا على أننا يجب أن نبدأ بمعالجة أخطاء العمالة الإنتاجية لأنها تتسبب وحدها في 60% من مشاكل جودة المنتج. من الواضح كذلك أننا قد نلجأ لتحسين خالة الماكينات الإنتاجية كخطوة ثانية. ماذا نسنتنج كذلك من هذا المنحنى؟ إن عُيوب التصميم وعيوب المواد الخام ليست ذات أهمية مقارنة بباقي الأسباب فهما يُمَثِّلان 3% فقط من العيوب

من هنا كان استخدام منحنى باريتو أو منحنى الأولوليات أمرا مفيدا جدا لأنه يساعدنا على تحديد الأولويات بدلا من تشتيت الجهد والموارد في التغلب على أسباب ليست ذات تأثير. حاول أن تتذكر الاجتماعات والمناقشات التي حضرتها والمماثلة لهذا الموضوع. هل تم تحديد الأولويات بهذه الطريقة أم أن الحاضرين ظلوا يتحدثون عن أسباب عديدة ليس لها أي تأثير؟ في غياب المعلومات الرقمية في الجدول فإنك تسمع في الاجتماعات من يقول: لقد حدث عيب في المنتج بالأمس نتيجة سوء التصميم، وتسمع الآخر يقول: لا لا لا إن عيوب المواد الخام هي الأساس، وتسمع آخر ينفعل قائلا: يا أساتذة كيف لنا أن نرفع جودة المنتج مع وجود أخطاء متكررة في التغليف، يجب أن نبدأ بالتغليف. وتستمر المناقشة غير المثمرة والمبنية على التخمين وينتهي الأمر بالاتفاق على البدء بالسبب الذي تبناه أعلى الأعضاء صوتا أو أعلاهم منصبا.

منشأ منحنى باريتو؟

فكرة منحنى باريتو منشأها مبدأ باريتو أو قانون 80 - 20 والذي يعني أنه في أغلب الأحيان فإن 20% من الأسباب تتسبب في 80% من النتائج. لا يشترط ان تحقق القاعدة في جميع الأحوال بنسبة 80% و 20% ولكن قد تختلف قليلا ولكن في معظم الأحيان ستجد ان جزء قليل من الأسباب تسبب في الكم الأكبر من النتائج. ولذلك كان منحنى باريتو مفيد ا لأنه يبين لنا الأسباب التي تتسبب في معظم النتائج

استخدامات منحنى باريتو

منحنى باريتو ليس خاصا بمشاكل جودة المنتج فقط فهو مفيد في دراسة أي مشكلة لها أسباب متعددة أو لتحديد الأسباب الرئيسية لنجاح شيء ما. فمثلا إذا كنا نريد أن ندرس سبب انخفاض إيرادات مطعم فول أو مطعم دجاج فإننا نقترح أسبابا عديدة ولكننا نحتاج معرفة الأسباب الأهم ولذلك فقد نقوم بسؤال العملاء السابقين والحاليين عن أي مشاكل يجدونها في المطعم وفي الوجبات ومن نتيجة هذا الاشتقصاء نرسم منحنى باريتو ونكتشف الأسباب الرئيسية

عندما نريد زيادة إقبال العملاء على منتجنا فإننا قد نلجأ إلى زيادة مصاريف التسويق ولكن ما هي أفضل قنوات التسويق؟ هل نقسم زيادة المصاريف على كافة القنوات بالتساوي أو أن علينا ان ندرس وسيلة التسويق الأكثر تأثيرا في مبيعاتنا. للقيام بذلك علينا أن نسأل العملاء عن وسيلة التسويق التي عرَّفتهم بمنتجنا وبناء عليه نرسم منحنى باريتو ونتعرف على قنوات التسويق الأكثر تأثيرا وتلك التي ليس لها تأثير نسبي كبير

منحنى باريتو ومخطط هيكل السمكة

من المناسب جدا أن يتم استخدام منحنى باريتو مع مخطط هيكل السمكة Fish Bone Diagram فكلاهما يستخدم لحل نفس نوعية المشاكل أو الأمور، وهي الأمور التي لها أسباب كثيرة ولا يمكن تحديدها بطريقة حسابية. في هذه الحالات يكون من المناسب استخدام مخطط هيكل السمكة للوصول إلى كل الأسباب المحتملة للمشكلة ثم استخدام مخطط باريتو لتحديد الأسباب الأهم وتلك التي لا تأثير لها

اختيار العينة المناسبة

ينبغي العناية باختيار عينة ممَثِّلة للمشكلة تحت الدراسة ولذلك يجب إلقاء نظرة على البيانات وعلى تغيرها. فمثلا لا تأخذ بيانات عيوب الجودة في شهر واحد إذا كان هناك أعطال كثيرة تظهر في أوقات أو مواسم محددة مثل فترة الصيف أو في فترات زيادة الإنتاج. فمثلا لوأردنا دراسة كيفية مواجهة أمراض الأطفال فلا يصح أن نأخذ بيانات فترة عدة أشهر لأن هناك امراضاً تنتشر في فصل محدد من السنة مثل مرض الأنفلونزا الذي ينتشر في الشتاء. هذا لا يعني أنه ينبغي أن تكون العينة دائما ممثلة لسنوات كاملة أو عدة أشهر فقد تكون عينة صغيرة معبرة طالما أنها تشمل كل الأسباب ولا يوجد سبب يتكرر بشكل أكثر في أوقات خارج حدود العينة المستخدمة في الدراسة

اختيار المقاييس

استخدم المقاييس المناسبة لتأثير الأعطال مثل عدد الأعطال أو تكلفتها. أحيانا ننسى الهدف من الدراسة ونعتمد على مقاييس ليست مُعَبِّرة. فمثلا عند دراسة مشكلة مُعِدة ما فإننا نركز على تكلفة الأعطال أو التوقف الذي يصاحبها أي عدد ساعات التوقف. أما أن نعتمد على طول زمن إصلاح العطل عند حدوثه فهذا غير معبر لأن بعض الأعطال قد يتكرر مرة واحدة في العام ويستغرق عشر ساعات فإصلاحه بينما العطل الآخر قد يتكرر ثلاثون مرة ويحتاج ساعة واحدة لإصلاحه كل مرة. لا شك أننا ينبغي أن نبدأ بالعطل الذي يكلفنا ثلاثين ساعة من التَوَقُّف سنويا

تقسيم الأسباب إلى مجموعات

عندما نرسم منحنى باريتو فإننا قد نلجأ إلى تجميع الأسباب في مجموعات مثل: قصور في المهارات الفنية للمشغلين أو سوء صيانة المعدات الإنتاجية وذلك بسبب كثرة الأسباب. ينبغي العناية عند تقسيم الأسباب إلى مجموعات لكي لا يكون هناك انحياز لسبب أو لمجموعة أسباب. فمثلا لا تُقَسِّم بعض الأسباب إلى أجزاء كثيرة وتقوم يتجميع أسباب أخرى في مجموعة واحدة بل يجب أن يكون هناك نوع من التماثل. فلو قمنا بتجميع مشاكل المعدات كسبب واحد وقمنا بتقسيم مشاكل المواد الخام إلى أسبابها الفرعية فإن ذلك قد يؤدي إلى ظهور مشاكل المعدات كسبب ذي تأثير عظيم في حين أننا لو قسمنا مشاكل المعدات بشكل مماثل لتقسيم مشاكل المواد الخام فقد تختلف النتيجة تماما.

كذلك ينبغي الانتباه إلى عدم تكرار السبب وذلك قد يحدث بذكر سبب آخر هو في حقيقته نتيجة للسبب الأول. فمثلا قد يكون هناك مشكلة في موانع التسريب في المعدات وبالتالي يحدث تسرب دائم للزيت مما يؤدي إلى مشاكل متكررة. في هذه الحالة يكون انخفاض مستوى الزيت نتيجة لسوء حالة موانع التسريب وبالتالي لا يصح أن نكتب انخفاض مستوى الزيت كسبب منفصل ما لم يكن قد حدث لسبب آخر

الموضوع منقول من http://samehar.files.wordpress.com


----------

